# A bit of a stalker...



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Ziggy's been a bit of a stalker latety..following Baby's every move. It's really cute- she still hisses at him if he's in her space but last night she slept over his place  . Here are a few pics- nothing special














































sleeping oddly


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

There a cute couple  maybe he is slowly winning her over


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL!!! That reminds me of flock dynamics at my place BUT here we have Cookie stalking Ozzie, and Bailee stalking Cookie.  Cute pics!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, love those photos.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Lovely photos - I love the idea of tiel sleepovers hehe! 
By the way, is it my imagination or is Ziggy's tail very short - it kind of looks cute.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> By the way, is it my imagination or is Ziggy's tail very short - it kind of looks cute.



Unfortunetly, when I first got Ziggy he was really abused by another bird so that's why he looks so ragedy. He had almost no tail and had several cuts and bruises. All healed now...just waiting on the tail to molt.


----------



## Checking... (Nov 4, 2007)

soo cute!!


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Hehe that is so funny and cute!!!!!


----------

